# Glasgow weight training gym



## glasgowmuscle

Just wanted to introduce my gym in Glasgow's southside, City Gym in Pollokshaws. The gym is mainly geared towards those who want to build serious muscle, with a great range of free weights, as well as space for fighting/wrestling/boxing.

City Gym is definitely not a commercial gym so come along and have a workout, mentioning that you found the gym on UK Muscle.

www.citygymglasgow.co.uk

or call Craig on 07841 023 663

24 Cogan Street

Glasgow G43 1AP


----------



## merve500

has peter putnam trained at ur gym?


----------



## glasgowmuscle

Can't say I recognise the name.


----------



## AngiBear

I may come along for a look Craig, looks good.

I could do with a PT to kickstart my butt as I have had to miss training this week due to getting laser eye surgery (I hate feeling like this)


----------



## Tommy10

I checked ur gym on line a month ago but im north of the city with no car...are you on RG...think its the same one?


----------



## glasgowmuscle

Pelayo - yep on RG mate. If you're ever in the area, come by and say you've spoken to me on this site and that I said you could get a free session mate. Cheers.

AngiBear - nae probs with a PT session whenever you need it. I'd also like to hear your eye surgery tales - I've contemplated this myself as I'm a bit disfunctional in the eye dept. Cheers


----------



## AngiBear

glasgowmuscle said:


> Pelayo - yep on RG mate. If you're ever in the area, come by and say you've spoken to me on this site and that I said you could get a free session mate. Cheers.
> 
> AngiBear - nae probs with a PT session whenever you need it. I'd also like to hear your eye surgery tales - I've contemplated this myself as I'm a bit disfunctional in the eye dept. Cheers


I am feeling really guilty at the moment and itching to get back to training. I have my follow-up on Sunday so will be asking if I can go back on Monday. I may bob in this Sunday as I stay pretty close to your gym.

The eye surgery was weird - got it done in Optical Express at Silverburn. Couldn't feel anything at the time of surgery but very uncomfortable afterwards and then you have to wear googles (think Bono from U2) for the first week at night and put in eyedrops four times a day for a week so a bit time consuming but well worth it as I hated wearing my glasses or contacts when training.


----------



## Tommy10

AngiBear said:


> I am feeling really guilty at the moment and itching to get back to training. I have my follow-up on Sunday so will be asking if I can go back on Monday. I may bob in this Sunday as I stay pretty close to your gym.
> 
> The eye surgery was weird - got it done in Optical Express at Silverburn. Couldn't feel anything at the time of surgery but very uncomfortable afterwards and then you have to wear googles (think Bono from U2) for the first week at night and put in eyedrops four times a day for a week so a bit time consuming but well worth it as I hated wearing my glasses or contacts when training.


my mum had it done...had to do the same as u post op....all cool though.


----------



## iron head case

Hi Craig, i like the sound of your gym.


----------



## glasgowmuscle

Love the name iron head case!!!! If you're ever in Glasgow come by and see me mate - the new site is up so you can have a look - www.citygymglasgow.co.uk

Had a guy up from Manchester recently who was up here with work and joined up for a month, great to get people in from around the country.


----------



## glasgowmuscle

AngiBear, remember the gym's only open 12-4 on a Sunday (7am-10pm Monday - Friday) - I won't be there this Sunday , but it'd be great to see you. James, who works for me at the gym will be in if you drop by. By the way - Bono's a fine look ;-)


----------



## glasgowmuscle

Pelayo, where do you train mate?


----------



## Tommy10

glasgowmuscle said:


> Pelayo, where do you train mate?


Bannatynes in Stepps...10min drive from me....tried virgin but getting home after work was a train and a bus...was taking me an hour or so plus was getting there at 645 each time...hitting peak....was gettin a bit ****ed off waiting for machines.


----------



## Rossco700

Shame your gym wasn't a little closer to Greenock mate, I'm moving back home to there early next year and going to be in need of a good place to train!


----------



## glasgowmuscle

I know - traffics an effin nightmare in the evenings, especially if you're wantin to get to the gym. Keep in touch though and remember if you're passin come by and see us - and spread the word ;-)!!!!!


----------



## glasgowmuscle

Hey Rossco. I don't know about the gyms in your neck of the woods, hopefully you'll find a good one mate. Come by if you're ever in the south side of Glasgow!

Cheers


----------



## Rossco700

glasgowmuscle said:


> Hey Rossco. I don't know about the gyms in your neck of the woods, hopefully you'll find a good one mate. Come by if you're ever in the south side of Glasgow!
> 
> Cheers


Will do mate, cheers for the invite..... dunno bout gyms in greenock either, hopefully I'll find somewhere! :beer:


----------

